# IE10 Removal



## thoron (Jun 7, 2013)

So I was just forced to update to IE10 and I really don't care for it. How do I get ride of it? Do I just go to updates and uninstall it?


----------



## Runefox (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm sure when you figure it out we'll be thrilled to field your questions as to why certain websites don't look right.

For that matter, between IE9 and IE10, there isn't that big a difference. Unless you were using IE8. In which case half the internet should look more or less broken to you.


----------



## thoron (Jun 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I'm sure when you figure it out we'll be thrilled to field your questions as to why certain websites don't look right.
> 
> For that matter, between IE9 and IE10, there isn't that big a difference. Unless you were using IE8. In which case half the internet should look more or less broken to you.



I'm getting rather tired of your smarmy attitude, are you ever actually capable of actual answering a question? Also, the sites I do visit don't look broken. I'll update when it becomes a necessity, not when Microcock wants to shove a horribly conceived product down my throat.

Anyway, i did find out how to uninstall it. I uninstalled it and had it restart, though now its sitting on the "Preparing to Configure Windows" prior to shutting down. How long is this supposed to take to finish?


----------



## Taralack (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't know if you're on Windows 7 or 8. If you're on 7, you go to Control Panel and search for "add or remove Windows features" or something like that, and you can scroll down the list and uncheck Internet Explorer. 

I would recommend you do not though, as certain programs such as Steam need it to function properly. 

As a web developer it's also helpful to have it around just so you can test on different platforms.

Regarding your last question, it may be doing that if Windows has updated recently. Best to just leave it to its own devices.


----------



## Aden (Jun 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> For that matter, between IE9 and IE10, there isn't that big a difference.



Are you kidding? IE10 was a huge leap forward and isâ€”dare I sayâ€”rather competent in terms of feature support and rendering. And I'm really fucking jaded from having to deal with the older IEs' bullshit every day at work

OP, please hear this plea from a frontend developer: if you're going to be with IE, at least stay current


----------



## Runefox (Jun 7, 2013)

Aden said:


> Are you kidding? IE10 was a huge leap forward and isâ€”dare I sayâ€”rather competent in terms of feature support and rendering. And I'm really fucking jaded from having to deal with the older IEs' bullshit every day at work


Oh, you misunderstand me - I'm talking about in Thoron's case where he's looking at UI design. The UI between 9 and 10 hasn't changed very much at all, but 10 is dramatically better all around (not to mention far more secure).

But yes. IE8 has almost literally zero support for HTML5/CSS3, has poor standards compliance as it is, is slow, riddled with security holes, and is generally a nuisance to the internet, much like IE6 was for so long. Websites *will* be broken, especially since uptake on HTML5/CSS3 among developers has been rapid (in large thanks to browsers keeping up, plus mobile web browsers that do not support Flash but support HTML5). Trying to browse the web on IE6 is a gong show (FA, for instance, is broken), and IE8 is only mildly better.

But these are things I've said before, and yet you (Thoron) stubbornly refuse to listen. You can lay IE10 out almost exactly like IE8. You can lay out Firefox 21 almost exactly like Firefox 4 (hell, if you modify userchrome.css, you can make it look like anything you want). These are things that I've shown you before. You post about this every other month. Please do excuse me if I have little patience for this.


----------



## Saga (Jun 7, 2013)

1). Acquire gasoline
2). Pour thoroughly in and around computer
3). Light on fire and cook marshmallows
4). ?????
5). Profit


----------



## thoron (Jun 7, 2013)

Aden said:


> Are you kidding? IE10 was a huge leap forward and isâ€”dare I sayâ€”rather competent in terms of feature support and rendering. And I'm really fucking jaded from having to deal with the older IEs' bullshit every day at work
> 
> OP, please hear this plea from a frontend developer: if you're going to be with IE, at least stay current



Theres no doubt that IE10 is better on security, its just sad that idiotic retards who designed it made it look so horrible. Its like taking the engine of a ferrari and putting it in a box car. As a whole though the sites I do use aren't affected yet so I think I can live with IE8 for a little while longer. More than anything I'm just stubborn and resistant to change.



Runefox said:


> Oh, you misunderstand me - I'm talking about in Thoron's case where he's looking at UI design. The UI between 9 and 10 hasn't changed very much at all, but 10 is dramatically better all around (not to mention far more secure).
> 
> But yes. IE8 has almost literally zero support for HTML5/CSS3, has poor standards compliance as it is, is slow, riddled with security holes, and is generally a nuisance to the internet, much like IE6 was for so long. Websites *will* be broken, especially since uptake on HTML5/CSS3 among developers has been rapid (in large thanks to browsers keeping up, plus mobile web browsers that do not support Flash but support HTML5). Trying to browse the web on IE6 is a gong show (FA, for instance, is broken), and IE8 is only mildly better.
> 
> But these are things I've said before, and yet you (Thoron) stubbornly refuse to listen. You can lay IE10 out almost exactly like IE8. You can lay out Firefox 21 almost exactly like Firefox 4 (hell, if you modify userchrome.css, you can make it look like anything you want). These are things that I've shown you before. You post about this every other month. Please do excuse me if I have little patience for this.



Actually I believe I've only posted about this once before, you have a habit of exaggerating. Also FA seems to work fine for me in IE8 and nothing appears to broken. I must be pretty lucky since the sites I do visit with IE8 seem to function just fine. 

I think you have little patience right now because I refused to give into your arguements over the XBox One. But thats a different thread entirely.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 8, 2013)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/search.php?searchid=2903771&pp=

*Other threads about this specific topic:*

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/115263-Firefox-Interface-Customization?highlight=
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/119189-Status-Bar-for-FireFox-12-0?highlight=
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/120764-Rant-amp-Question-Firefox?highlight=
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/132225-Tabs-amp-Task-Bars?highlight=

Interestingly enough, you also have plenty of threads about IE8 not displaying sites / FA properly.

The reason I shut up about my "arguments" in the XBox One thread was because it was obvious I wasn't getting through to you and you believed that Microsoft was some kind of benevolent but misguided hippie-factory, rather than a cold, heartless corporation that only cares about dollars. As a gamer who only ever plays RPG's while offline (you've never even updated past the blades UI), you are not their target market in the least, and therefore your voice (and thus your arguments) mean little. I didn't want to fight you over it, but since you brought it up here, too, it's obvious you're living up to a descriptor that rhymes with your screen name.


----------



## thoron (Jun 8, 2013)

Runefox said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/search.php?searchid=2903771&pp=
> 
> *Other threads about this specific topic:*
> 
> ...



You seem to have something against those who ask questions it would seem. Unless its something linux based. I mention IE8 because I wonder if its the browser or the site and guess what? Its usually the site. Also I could come back with a nice insult of my own but I'm a fair bit above that and I don't feel like getting an infraction.


----------



## thoron (Jun 8, 2013)

By the way my dear Runefox, I've noticed that you've been going through many of the threads I've made. Dare I ask, do you have a life at all? Besides getting angery at those who disagree with you or ask many questions? I honestly think your a bit bored and I think you take issue with those who don't like change, at least in the world of web browsers.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 8, 2013)

Pff, just because we've locked horns in other threads doesn't mean I have it out for you. I answer questions all the time, I just find it quite irritating that virtually every thread you make about a browser is (contrary to your assertion) about how this or that was changed and you want it to go back to the way it was and/or a failure to use Google, as it is here. Originally I wasn't going to come back to this thread after my first post because I didn't want to argue with you over it, much like the XBox One discussion thread. And honestly? I *don't* want to argue with you over it, not only because it's like beating my head against a wall but because while I might make cutting remarks, I don't *actually* enjoy arguing on internet forums (shock and horror).

So here's what I'm going to do: I'm going to ignore this thread going forward, and I'm going to ignore any other threads you make in the B&B forum, related or unrelated. Deal?


----------

